# plant questions



## aquariumjim (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi i was wondering about lucky bamboo in a aquarium. I know its not actualy bamboo and thatthe leaves cant stay underwater. ive read mixed things about it. Any info woumd be great.


----------



## MDT (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey,

I was interested in using lucky bamboo as decor for my tank once too. I went to speak to a florist in Richmond and she told me that most of the time the roots are bleached to kill bacteria, fungus and insects. This was true at her store, at least. She warned me against it, so maybe you should talk to a botanist or florist?


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some in one of my tank for more than a year now with no issue at all. I have the really tall ones that stick out out of the water.hope that helps


----------



## aquariumjim (Jan 30, 2016)

I was going to buy taller ones to stick out of the water


----------

